# Cups druckt nicht wirklich :(

## Ulli Ivens

So, ich habe ein dickes Problem...

Mein Cups System macht mucken.

Mein Netzwerk sieht so aus:

Mandrake 8.2 Server mit CUPS zwei Druckern 

Client 1: Windows XP Druckt via Samba auf die Serverdrucker ohne Probleme !!

Client 2: Notebook Gentoo Linux 1.4 ebenfalls CUPS, druckt nicht über die Serverdrucker.

Ich habe keinen Blassen schimmer warum das nicht funktioniert. Grade bei CUPS sollte das doch SUPEREINFACH gehen. Wo kann ich am besten ansetzten bei der Fehlersuche ?

----------

## Carlo

Evtl. cups-Versionskonflikte!? Hast Du's schon mit einem Treiber von http://www.linuxprinting.org/ probiert?

Carlo

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Nein, aber CUPS an sich druckt ja auf dem server. Oder meinst du ich soll die linuxprinting Treiber auf dem Client Installieren ??

----------

## Carlo

@Ulli Ivens:  :Shocked:  Was für einen Unsinn habe ich denn da geschrieben.  :Embarassed:  Sorry, vergiß es einfach. Bin momentan im Prüfungsstreß.

Carlo

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Passt schon  :Smile:  Ich hoffe nur irgendjemand anders hat eine Idee   :Confused: 

----------

## MIT_Service

Was für eine cups version hast du denn?

Die die akutell im portagetree is (1.1.18-r4) geht bei mir ums verrecken nicht.

Lokal hann ich zwar drucken wenn ich nen drucker lokal dranhänge aber remotedrucker (win98 kiste mit smb druckerfreigabe) bekomm ich nicht zum laufen - aber nur mit den neueren versionen. 1.1.18 geht wunderbar...

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Ich emerge mal die 1.1.18 uns schau mal weiter .... hatte auch das r4 ebuild installiert !

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Spuckt denn das logfile keine näheren Infos aus?

Thomas

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Hui, loglevel debug hämmert da so einiges durch  :Smile: 

Langsam glaube ich sogar das es am Server liegen kann  :Sad: 

Das sind die Logs vom Server:

```

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob(299, 0x8094ea8)

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob() id = 299, file = 0/1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: argv = "tmpprinter_16RFHMT","299","ivens","KDE Print Test","1","multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3","/var/spool/cups/d00299-001"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: envp = "PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin","SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1","USER=root","CHARSET=iso-8859-1","LANG=en_US","","PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/tmpprinter_16RFHMT.ppd","CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups","RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m","TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp","CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript","DEVICE_URI=ipp://root:xxxxx@192.168.1.10:631/printers/Laserdrucker","PRINTER=tmpprinter_16RFHMT","CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups","CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts","","NLSPATH=/usr/share/locale/%l/%N",""

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] UpdateJob: Allocating status buffer...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: statusfds = 7, 8

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 9, -1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = 10, 11

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbfffb580, 0xbfffaa30, 9, 11, 8)

I [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 15240) for job 299.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 9, 12

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic", 0xbfffb580, 0xbfffaa30, 10, 12, 8)

I [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic (PID 15241) for job 299.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = -1, 10

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp", 0xbfffb580, 0xbfffaa30, 9, 10, 8)

I [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp (PID 15242) for job 299.

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] StartJob: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] Page = 595x842; 0,0 to 595,842

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EndComments

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] LANG = "en_US"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] are supported and installed on your system.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] SendBrowseList: (103 bytes to c0a801ff) 100e 4 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] SendBrowseList: (103 bytes to a0000ff) 100e 4 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] UpdateCUPSBrowse: (103 bytes from 192.168.1.10) 100e 4 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

E [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] PID 15242 stopped with status 1!

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EndResource

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EndProlog

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] pw = 595.0, pl = 842.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 595.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] PageTop = 842.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

E [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] unable to create temporary file: No such file or directory

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] Cupsomatic backend version $Revision: 2.5 $ running...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] called with arguments: '299','ivens','KDE Print Test','1','multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3'

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:29 +0200] [Job 299] ppd=/etc/cups/ppd/tmpprinter_16RFHMT.ppd

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Seaerching job for option settings ...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EOF

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Saw EOF!

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *HPLJDensity 3

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: HPLJDensity=3 --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: Dither=Adaptive --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Standard

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: Economode=Standard --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 300x300DPI

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: GSResolution=300x300DPI --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *ImageType LineArt

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: ImageType=LineArt --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MPTray First

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: MPTray=First --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Grayscale

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: OutputType=Grayscale --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality 300dpi

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: Quality=300dpi --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Medium

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Standard

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Option: InputSlot=Standard --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] unknown option PageRegion=A4 found in the job at /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic line 304, <STDIN> line 254.

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] PID 15240 exited with no errors.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] options: ->multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3<-

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Pondering option `multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies'

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Unknown option multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Pondering option `orientation-requested=3'

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Unknown option orientation-requested=3.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic: inserted option PS code:

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Gamma 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Density 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Brightness 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Saturation 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Contrast 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Cyan 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Magenta 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <</Yellow 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] PJL: 12345X@PJL JOB NAME="CUPSOMATIC"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET DENSITY=3

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET MPTRAY=FIRST

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] <job data>

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] 12345X@PJL RESET

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL EOJ

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] gs PID pid2=15244

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] gs command: gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp  -sModel=pcl-6 -sOutputFile=- -

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] LANG = "en_US"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] are supported and installed on your system.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dNOPAUSE' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=stp' '-sModel=pcl-6' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] GNU Ghostscript 6.53 (2002-02-05)

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] Copyright (C) 2002 artofcode LLC, Benicia, CA.  All rights reserved.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:30 +0200] [Job 299] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file COPYING for details.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] [Job 299] GNU Ghostscript 6.53: Could not open the scratch file /var/spool/cups/tmp/gs_Zj00Wr.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] [Job 299] **** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] [Job 299] Couldn't exec foomatic-gswrapper -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp  -sModel=pcl-6 -sOutputFile=- - at /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic line 965.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] [Job 299] error closing *main::STDOUT at /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic line 999.

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] PID 15241 exited with no errors.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] [Job 299] Main process finished

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] UpdateJob: job 299, file 0 is complete.

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] UpdateJob: Removing fd 7 from InputSet...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] StopJob: id = 299, force = 0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] StopJob: printer state is 3

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] StopJob: Freeing status buffer...

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] SendBrowseList: (103 bytes to c0a801ff) 100e 3 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] SendBrowseList: (103 bytes to a0000ff) 100e 3 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:31 +0200] UpdateCUPSBrowse: (103 bytes from 192.168.1.10) 100e 3 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob(299, 0x8094ea8)

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob() id = 299, file = 0/1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: argv = "tmpprinter_16RFHMT","299","ivens","KDE Print Test","1","multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3","/var/spool/cups/d00299-001"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: envp = "PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin","SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1","USER=root","CHARSET=iso-8859-1","LANG=en_US","","PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/tmpprinter_16RFHMT.ppd","CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups","RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m","TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp","CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript","DEVICE_URI=ipp://root:xxxxxxxx@192.168.1.10:631/printers/Laserdrucker","PRINTER=tmpprinter_16RFHMT","CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups","CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts","","NLSPATH=/usr/share/locale/%l/%N",""

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] UpdateJob: Allocating status buffer...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: statusfds = 7, 8

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 9, -1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = 10, 11

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbfffb580, 0xbfffaa30, 9, 11, 8)

I [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 15248) for job 299.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 9, 12

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic", 0xbfffb580, 0xbfffaa30, 10, 12, 8)

I [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic (PID 15249) for job 299.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = -1, 10

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp", 0xbfffb580, 0xbfffaa30, 9, 10, 8)

I [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp (PID 15250) for job 299.

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] StartJob: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] Page = 595x842; 0,0 to 595,842

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EndComments

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] LANG = "en_US"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] are supported and installed on your system.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] SendBrowseList: (103 bytes to c0a801ff) 100e 4 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] SendBrowseList: (103 bytes to a0000ff) 100e 4 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] UpdateCUPSBrowse: (103 bytes from 192.168.1.10) 100e 4 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/tmpprinter_16RFHMT "" "" "HP LaserJet 6L, Foomatic + gimp-print"

E [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] PID 15250 stopped with status 1!

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EndResource

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EndProlog

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] pw = 595.0, pl = 842.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 595.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] PageTop = 842.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

E [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] unable to create temporary file: No such file or directory

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] Cupsomatic backend version $Revision: 2.5 $ running...

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] called with arguments: '299','ivens','KDE Print Test','1','multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3'

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:39 +0200] [Job 299] ppd=/etc/cups/ppd/tmpprinter_16RFHMT.ppd

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Seaerching job for option settings ...

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] SendBrowseList: (134 bytes to c0a801ff) 1006 3 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/Laserdrucker "spookyshome" "HP LaserJet 6L" "HP LaserJet 6 series, CUPS+GIMP-print v4.2.1-pre5"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] SendBrowseList: (134 bytes to a0000ff) 1006 3 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/Laserdrucker "spookyshome" "HP LaserJet 6L" "HP LaserJet 6 series, CUPS+GIMP-print v4.2.1-pre5"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] UpdateCUPSBrowse: (134 bytes from 192.168.1.10) 1006 3 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/Laserdrucker "spookyshome" "HP LaserJet 6L" "HP LaserJet 6 series, CUPS+GIMP-print v4.2.1-pre5"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] SendBrowseList: (120 bytes to c0a801ff) 300e 5 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/Tintendrucker "spookyshome" "HP DeskJet 610C" "HP DeskJet 610C, Foomatic + hpijs"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] SendBrowseList: (120 bytes to a0000ff) 300e 5 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/Tintendrucker "spookyshome" "HP DeskJet 610C" "HP DeskJet 610C, Foomatic + hpijs"

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] UpdateCUPSBrowse: (120 bytes from 192.168.1.10) 300e 5 ipp://spookyshome:631/printers/Tintendrucker "spookyshome" "HP DeskJet 610C" "HP DeskJet 610C, Foomatic + hpijs"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] 0 %%EOF

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Saw EOF!

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *HPLJDensity 3

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: HPLJDensity=3 --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: Dither=Adaptive --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Standard

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: Economode=Standard --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 300x300DPI

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: GSResolution=300x300DPI --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *ImageType LineArt

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: ImageType=LineArt --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MPTray First

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: MPTray=First --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Grayscale

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: OutputType=Grayscale --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality 300dpi

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: Quality=300dpi --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Medium

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Standard

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Option: InputSlot=Standard --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] unknown option PageRegion=A4 found in the job at /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic line 304, <STDIN> line 254.

d [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] PID 15248 exited with no errors.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] options: ->multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3<-

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Pondering option `multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies'

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Unknown option multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Pondering option `orientation-requested=3'

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Unknown option orientation-requested=3.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic: inserted option PS code:

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Gamma 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Density 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Brightness 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Saturation 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Contrast 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Cyan 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Magenta 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <</Yellow 1.000000>>setpagedevice

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] PJL: 12345X@PJL JOB NAME="CUPSOMATIC"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET DENSITY=3

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL SET MPTRAY=FIRST

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] <job data>

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] 12345X@PJL RESET

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] @PJL EOJ

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] gs PID pid2=15252

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] gs command: gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp  -sModel=pcl-6 -sOutputFile=- -

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] LANG = "en_US"

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] are supported and installed on your system.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dNOPAUSE' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=stp' '-sModel=pcl-6' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] GNU Ghostscript 6.53 (2002-02-05)

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] Copyright (C) 2002 artofcode LLC, Benicia, CA.  All rights reserved.

D [09/Apr/2003:09:04:40 +0200] [Job 299] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file COPYING for details.

```

----------

## himpierre

Hm, in den Logfiles kann ich keinen Fehler entdecken. Was sagt denn der Server?

Thomas

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Das sind die Logs vom Server   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Warp4

Wie sieht denn deine cupsd.conf auf dem Server aus ? 

Vielleicht ist ja da was nicht i.O.   :Wink: 

Gruß

Warp4

----------

## himpierre

Okay, dann mal her mit den logfiles von Deiner Gentookiste. Und die cupsd.conf kann auch nicht schaden.

Grüsse

Thomas

----------

